# Navigateur internet pour Leopard 10.5.8



## mzdiine (23 Novembre 2013)

Amis MAC bonjour,


J'ai une question sérieuse à vous posez, je dispose d'un MAC OS Leopard 10.5.8 et j'ai d'installé que Safari qui optimise mes pages d'internet vraiment bizarrement mais ceci n'est pas mon problème.. Je voudrais savoir si l'un d'entre vous dispose de la même machine que moi et pourrait me faire par d'un lien Google Chrome ou autre.. Je voudrais actualisé le design complet de mon site internet, mais avec Safari c'est pas trop ça quoi.. Beaucoup de site sont optimisé sur Google Chrome et Safari les optimises d'une drôle de façon.. Aidez-moi s'il vous plaît


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2013)

mzdiine a dit:


> je dispose d'un MAC OS Leopard 10.5.8 et j'ai d'installé que Safari


tu as DESINSTALLE safari??????

Par ailleurs une simple recherche te montre que Chrome  sur mac est pour 10.*6* minimum

edit
ou c'est je n'ai que safari qui est installé?

ben tu peux installer d'autres navigateurs ...compatibles


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2013)

Safari 5.0.6 est la dernière version pour Mac OS X 10.5.8.

Il y a aussi Omniweb qui pousse le Webkit un peu plus loin, et encore. 
More Software - The Omni Group

Sinon, tu as Firefox version PPC => TenFourFox
TenFourFox: A fork of Mozilla Firefox ESR 17 for the Power Macintosh and Mac OS X Tiger PowerPC


----------



## mzdiine (23 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu as DESINSTALLE safari??????
> 
> Par ailleurs une simple recherche te montre que Chrome  sur mac est pour 10.*6* minimum
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas désinstallé Safari, le Mac est acheté d'occasion à un membre de ma famille qui s'en ai jamais servit et qui a installé que Safari 




> Safari 5.0.6 est la dernière version pour Mac OS X 10.5.8.
> 
> Il y a aussi Omniweb qui pousse le Webkit un peu plus loin, et encore.
> More Software - The Omni Group
> ...



Je penser pareil mais sur le site de MAC il ne sont pas très bien noté donc je voulais un avis sur ces derniers


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2013)

Je ne sais pas qui sont "le site de MAC". TenFourFox est la seule alternative pour qui veut continuer à naviguer en relative sécurité avec un Mac PPC. Omniweb est le navigateur historique de Mac OS X, depuis NeXTSTEP.

Maintenant, la question est de savoir si tu as un Mac PPC dont le terminus est 10.5.8 ou un Mac Intel que son précédent propriétaire n'a pas jugé utile de pousser plus loin.

Dans le deuxième cas, tu achètes Mac OS X 10.6 sur l'Apple Store et tu upgrades en 10.6.8 et Safari 5.1.10. Tu pourras installer Chrome (prends plutôt Chromium si tu veux mon avis) et tous ce que tu veux en matière de navigateur.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Novembre 2013)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sinon, tu as Firefox version PPC => TenFourFox


dans le même genre  d'autres retaillés pour ppc
www.rpm-mozilla.org.uk

ou
les aurorafox
 (plus ciblés10.5  )


----------



## zikoko (23 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> dans le même genre  d'autres retaillés pour ppc
> www.rpm-mozilla.org.uk
> 
> ou
> ...



Oui meilleure solution de loin.


----------



## mzdiine (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour désoler pour le temps de réponse, je vous met mes configuration vous serait plus éclairer 

Nom du processeur : Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur : 2.4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs : 1
  Nombre total de curs : 2
  Cache de niveau 2 : 6 Mo
  Mémoire : 1 Go
  Vitesse du bus : 1.07 GHz
  Jeu de composants : ATI Radeon HD 2400


----------



## pascalformac (24 Novembre 2013)

donc pas du tout un ppc mais un macintel

va voir les evolutions possibles( OS ET barrettes)
avec ce freeware qui donne les infos detaillées de tous les macs
Mactracker


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> dans le même genre  d'autres retaillés pour ppc
> www.rpm-mozilla.org.uk
> 
> ou
> ...


Des projets méritoires en leur temps mais aujourd'hui tous dépassés et seul TenFourFox est à jour au niveau sécurité.



zikoko a dit:


> Oui meilleure solution de loin.



Ben restes-y.


----------

